# How long did it take?



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

before you shot your first coyote? Dad and I have been out and about chasing yodeldawg a little bit and of the four times we've been out we've seen two. Neither of which were within range. I just convinced him to go out and spend for a foxpro and I'm beginning to feel a bit guilty.... :? I realize it has a lot to do with where we go and our lack of experience. So i just wondered how many times you hiked the brush before you got a coyote.
Thanks,
Benelli Man


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

3 years of just random going out and trying to get one. Then about 2 months of really going out and putting everything I had into it. Good luck and the Fox pro is an excellent investment. If you don't mind what one did you get.


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey thanks for the reply mike. We ended up going with the fx3. It seems like it should be a really good little unit! 3 years is a long time! Ah well the people I know that go tell me that it will all be worth it when it comes together.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

benelli man said:


> Hey thanks for the reply mike. We ended up going with the fx3. It seems like it should be a really good little unit! 3 years is a long time! Ah well the people I know that go tell me that it will all be worth it when it comes together.


Definitly worth it, like I said I didn't get to serious about it until last year.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I called one in the first try. Thought to myself, "****, that was easy, what's so tough about calling coyotes." Then I didn't call another the rest of the year. I couldn't buy one! I didn't call another one until the next year after we figured out that your approach and setup is by far the most important thing in good coyote country. That was in '80-'81 and I've been hooked since. I even had a coyote dog to intice the yotes in. She worked great! I miss ol' Sage.


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice pic longbow! Yeah on my very first stand I was calling for about a minute or so on and off and I saw one trotting away from us out at about 150 yds. So either it got there really fast or was taking a snooze and heard me and thought something sounded really wrong! :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Keep calling, you'll get the hang of it. Maybe your calling where there's no coyotes.
Go out a few hours before light and stop every couple of miles and howl. They can't resist answering a howl at night. Then remember where you were and come back when it's light. If you don't get any responses then don't come back. Some old-timers told us that's what they do. My buddy and I use to go to coyote calling contests. We never won any but we learned a lot.
My records show that the least productive time is from 11am-1 oclock so we take a nap then.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh ya, never pass up a stand of pinion/juniper. That's some fast, fun action with a shotgun and copper-plated bbs.


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey thanks for the tips! I can't wait to get out again! The movies make it look way to easy........


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

My first set we called in a pack of five, but they winded us before we ever got a shot off. It took about a year of random calling before we even saw another dog. Like was mentioned earlier, CAREFULLY choose your approach and set-up, you will see a lot more of them. Took a couple years to finally figure that one out...


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

It still hasn't happened yet, it's been about a year of calling. Just every few weekends. I'll let ya know when i finally call in my first.


----------



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

i have hunted them for 2 years and have called in one :? we missed to!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

To everyone who hasn't shot one yet, just keep at it. If your serious about getting one start in Sept. You can call one of the Pups in pretty easily. Once you shoot your first one you'll be like a little girl getting her first Barbie. I think I jumped and yelled for 30 minutes and I might of even shed a tear or two(maybe!) :wink: Even though I've shot plenty I still get that feeling each and every time. Its a rush that I don't get anywhere else. -8/-


----------

